# ROM Stability



## tikiman49 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey folks,

I'm no stranger to phone modding -- I was a huge fan of my HTC Touch back in the heyday and swapping to Android was the best thing I ever did. I've never actually rooted an android phone, but since I got the new Strat it's pretty much required. Lord do I love the hardware, but the stock software is just driving me nuts!

Anyway, my main goal here is to root the phone and remove bloatware, install a hotspot app that my carrier won't detect, and have general tweaking ability. From what I see here, TweakStock looks to be the most popular ROM out there, and I'd like to try it out! My only concern is: is it stable? I am terrified of bricking my phone, and I might just end up going the "root it and do everything manually" route if TweakStock isn't going to cut it.

TL;DR, TweakStock looks awesome and I desperately want it, but I'm afraid to flash a ROM without someone telling me it's ok xD


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

There is always some instability with a rom, but some are more stable than stock. As long as you know how to get back to stock on the event that you brick then you're fine (bricked 50+ times in past 6 months). As far as looks go you can create your own theme by changing pngs.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love (Mar 10, 2012)

tikiman49 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm no stranger to phone modding -- I was a huge fan of my HTC Touch back in the heyday and swapping to Android was the best thing I ever did. I've never actually rooted an android phone, but since I got the new Strat it's pretty much required. Lord do I love the hardware, but the stock software is just driving me nuts!
> 
> ...


It seems stable to me..I've had it for a little while and I've been flashing quite a few themes with tweakstock..betas at that. I'm very fortunate..and I'm no techie. But I'm sure you can get better answers from other rootzwiki people. Just thought I'd add my viewpoint and experience with tweakstock.









Sent from my Foxy Rooted Strat using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

It is stable and not that hard to flash either. I have even OC'd to 1.7 GHz and been stable for a few days but then started having force closes so I had to go down to 1.2 GHz.
Just make sure you flash RHCP's kernel with tweakstock and you will have overclocking ability. Also I have softbricked my strat from flashing CWM recovery but got out of it. So if you do get bricked we will all help you out! But the chance is pretty slim if you follow the tutorials correctly!

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

I have been running TS1.0-1.4 from the beginning and have had little to no issues. my wife has a stock strat and we have had more issues with hers than mine, obviously lol







welcome to the strat BTW @Tikiman49


----------



## redwizard69 (Feb 26, 2012)

Been running it for awhile now aand it has been stable for me. Jumped right in at 1.4 and have never had 2nd thoughts.


----------



## tikiman49 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the replies folks. I got it all taken care of and couldn't be happier!


----------

